# Hwang Inbeom. Il mago di Daejon.



## MarcoMilanista (3 Settembre 2016)

Nome: Hwang In Beom (si può trascivere anche come Hwang Inbeom)

Nome Hangul: 황인범

Data di nascita: 20 settembre 1996

Età: 19 

Altezza: 1.76 cm

Peso: 64 kg

Ruolo: Centrocampista centrale/trequartista

Attuale squadra: Daejon Citizens (K league Challenge)

Numero di maglia attuale: 6

L'evoluzione del calcio che cambia in Corea del Sud, rappresentata da questo potenziale fuoriclasse. La generazione coreana nata negli anni 90 è piena di centrocampisti e trequartisti in continua evoluzione dal punto di vista tecnico: 

Nati nel 92 ci sono i buoni/ottimi tecnicamente come Son Heungmin e Lee Jaesung.

La tecnica continua a non mancare anche nei giovani classe 94, con Kwon Changhoon massimo rappresentante di questa "categoria".

E se Son, Lee e Kwon hanno una buona/ottima tecnica individuale...con Hwang Inbeom, classe 96', si raggiunge la perfezione. Lui non è buono, nemmeno ottimo...lui in questo fondamentale è un potenziale fuoriclasse, che con la giusta crescita, potrebbe essere destinato a raggiungere livelli pari ai top mondiali come Pirlo, Iniesta, Xavi e compagnia cantante. Sembra un esagerazione? Forse, ma basta vederlo giocare per capire che non si va tanto lontani dalla realtà. Il suo controllo di palla è sublime, sembra avere una calamita al posto del piede. La sua visione di gioco gli permette di giocare palloni in spazi impossibili da vedere per chiunque altro. E' in grado di dettare i tempi della manovra in modo puntuale ed efficace Deve crescere fisicamente, ma a 20 anni da compiere...è un processo che avverrà con il tempo.

*Gli esordi* Nato e cresciuto a Daejon, il talentuoso playmaker firma un contratto da professionista con il Daejon non appena compie 18 anni- _*ricordo che i calciatori coreani non possono firmare contratti con squadre professionistiche prima dei 18 anni di età*_- ed esordisce nella stagione 2015 della K league Classic (la nostra serie A), ad appena 18 anni nel match perso contro il Jeju United per 5-0. Hwang si accomoda in panchina per i due mesi successivi, ma è il nuovo tecnico a dargli un'altra possibilità: Lui non delude e segna la rete che lo porta nella storia; E' il calciatore più giovane a segnare per il suo club. Una serie di ottime prestazioni, viene frenato da un brutto infortunio che gli farà saltare tutta la stagione, e parte di questa attuale.

*Rientro dall'infortunio e nuovo ruolo* Il Daejon a fine stagione retrocede dalla K league Classic. Hwang impiega un paio di giornate a trovare la forma migliore dopo il suo infortunio, ma per lui è pronto un nuovo ruolo: regista davanti alla difesa, meno compiti offensivi rispetto a quando faceva il trequartista e più di cucire il gioco: Si tratta della svolta; Protetto da un centrocampista forte fisicamente, cambia volto alla squadra che pian piano comincia a scalare posizioni in classifica, avvicinandosi alla zona play-off. Il futuro è ancora tutto da scrivere per questo ragazzo.

Video al secondo post


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Settembre 2016)




----------



## neversayconte (3 Settembre 2016)

Bravo nelle piroette ma verticalizza poco. deve migliorare lì.


----------



## Victorss (5 Settembre 2016)

Tecnicamente un talento davvero cristallino, però in Europa lo vedo spiaccicato contro i cartelloni pubblicitari o chiuso in un sandwich tra Missiroli e Magnanelli con 2/3 delle ossa rotte.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (5 Settembre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente un talento davvero cristallino, però in Europa lo vedo spiaccicato contro i cartelloni pubblicitari o chiuso in un sandwich tra Missiroli e Magnanelli con 2/3 delle ossa rotte.



Guarda Verratti però,non mi sembra abbia tanti problemi. Il coreano ha solo bisogno di giocare e crescere fisicamente. La differenza tra il diventare un giocatore buono e un fenomeno sarà sopratutto la testa e personalità.


----------



## Victorss (5 Settembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Guarda Verratti però,non mi sembra abbia tanti problemi. Il coreano ha solo bisogno di giocare e crescere fisicamente. La differenza tra il diventare un giocatore buono e un fenomeno sarà sopratutto la testa e personalità.



Certo ma così di primo impatto mi pare che quella sia la costituzione, non so se riesci a fargli mettere massa più di tanto a un mingherlino del genere.
Verratti mi pare già di costituzione più massiccio e ben piazzato.
Poi ovvio sono mie sensazioni vedendo il video qua sopra, lungi da me dare giudizi perentori su un giocatore che ho visto solo su youtube e per di più in un campionato a me assolutamente sconosciuto.


----------

